# Two zebra danios dead.



## JouteiMike (Oct 7, 2006)

Today I shockingly found one of my Zebra Danios attached to one of the filter intakes on my tank, dead. I'm totally clueless on what happened. I tested the water immediately and nothing out of the ordinary - Ammonia was 0, Nitrites were 0, and Nitrates were around 20. I did a physical examination of the little guy and he looked to be fine. Then I decided to examine the whole tank and all the fish and I everything looked find until I noticed another Zebra, still alive, but not moving a whole lot staying around the surface. On his left side there were red marks, couldn't really find too much info on the internet. So I set up a hospital tank with a 10 gallon, used some water from the main tank, a spare filter, and a cup full of gravel and put him in there. He barely seemed to be able to swim, he would just sink to the bottom and not move much. I had to go out for a bit, and when I returned to check on him a few hours later, he was on the filter intake.

I took a picture of him after he departed and you can notice the red marks on his side. His other side was flawless, his gills looked fine, nothing wrong with his mouth or eyes, just those red markings. What is this? My other Zebra did not have these red markings but died. Just hope whatever it is won't affect any of the other fish in the tank.

I am treating the main tank with Melafix, but I don't think that would have anything to do with it.


----------



## Nick (Aug 2, 2006)

Hmmm that is very out of the ordinary. Your water stats are good and everything...To me those red marks look like little intrusions from another fish. If that is the case the zebra danio would of gotten way over stressed and that could of been a cause of death. What other fish do you have in the tank that they were in?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Does it look like wounds? I'm not sure if what I saw are indeed wounds but they do appear to be wounds.:question: Were the danios scratching on decors?


----------



## JouteiMike (Oct 7, 2006)

3 Fancy goldies, 2 weather loaches, 2 plecos (one common, one tiger), 75 gallon tank.


----------



## JouteiMike (Oct 7, 2006)

Didn't notice them scratching on rocks/decorations. They do look like wounds, but I have no idea from what....wonder if it is linked to what happened to my black moor. Just seemed so sudden.

The ones remaining are all very active. I fed some freeze dried brine shrimp they were all going crazy. The one pictured had no interest at all in the food.


----------



## Nick (Aug 2, 2006)

The only thing I can think of is the fishes got over stressed. Have you ever seen any other fishes chasing them or anything? How many zebra danios did you / do you have in the tank? If it was just them to they seem to chase eachother around A LOT ( trust me ive only had 2 before and they went off the walls to torment eachother so i got 2 more). I cant think of anything else :x


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

JouteiMike said:


> Didn't notice them scratching on rocks/decorations. They do look like wounds, but I have no idea from what....wonder if it is linked to what happened to my black moor. Just seemed so sudden.


If I can remember, Melafix tends to have effects that make fish scratch on decors. This may apply to overdosing Melafix in the tank but then I doubt you'd ever overdose the Melafix in the tank considering you are quite cautious and careful with what you are doing.
I doubt even the small wounds would kill a fish.


----------



## JouteiMike (Oct 7, 2006)

I had 6, now 4. There were two larger sized ones, I think females. And yes I do recall the larger ones being chased and pestured by the smaller ones, but I thought that was part of their natural behavior. So it could very well be stress related. You think it will be worse now that I have a less amount?


----------



## Nick (Aug 2, 2006)

Um...I would just keep an eye on them for the moment...You should be good if the sizes are now equaled. If they start to do it either get a few more...or well u already know what i am going to say!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

JouteiMike said:


> I had 6, now 4. There were two larger sized ones, I think females. And yes I do recall the larger ones being chased and pestured by the smaller ones, but I thought that was part of their natural behavior. So it could very well be stress related. You think it will be worse now that I have a less amount?


From what I am guessing, larger ones are females while the smaller ones are males. I would think it was indeed stress unless you have plenty of plant cover for them to hide from those who chased them.


----------



## JouteiMike (Oct 7, 2006)

Blue said:


> JouteiMike said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't notice them scratching on rocks/decorations. They do look like wounds, but I have no idea from what....wonder if it is linked to what happened to my black moor. Just seemed so sudden.
> ...


Yeah I made sure I did not overdose, I treated the tank for 60 gallons instead of 75. The black moors scales are starting to repair nicely.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

JouteiMike said:


> Yeah I made sure I did not overdose, I treated the tank for 60 gallons instead of 75. The black moors scales are starting to repair nicely.


That's great.:welldone:


----------



## JouteiMike (Oct 7, 2006)

Nick said:


> Um...I would just keep an eye on them for the moment...You should be good if the sizes are now equaled. If they start to do it either get a few more...or well u already know what i am going to say!


Well I believe I still have one female, but I believe it was the biggest one that died today. The first one I saw dead was a small male.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

JouteiMike said:


> Well I believe I still have one female, but I believe it was the biggest one that died today. The first one I saw dead was a small male.


Danios are almost easy to distinguish sexes with. Males tend to be slimmer and smaller while females are large and almost always plump(presumably carrying eggs as they are one of the easiest cyprinids to breed).


----------



## JouteiMike (Oct 7, 2006)

Yeah. Hey thanks for the responses Nick and Blue.  

I'll try and keep an eye on the remaining 4 and hope for the best. But if I do infact get some more, do you think I should stay away from getting females, or get all females or all males or what?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

JouteiMike said:


> I'll try and keep an eye on the remaining 4 and hope for the best. But if I do infact get some more, do you think I should stay away from getting females, or get all females or all males or what?


There's nothing wrong with both sexes mixed as long as you give them plenty of cover. Artificial plants would be your best option if you are keeping them with goldfish. IMO, I wouldn't keep any of the live plants which the goldfish tend to eat. But Javan ferns are worth a try and will often not be eaten easily so you might as well give Javan ferns a go.


----------



## JouteiMike (Oct 7, 2006)

Alright, I have a few plastic plants and only 2 real ones. Here's a recent pic of the tank. I'm thinking the middle rocks should be replaced with smoother ones...just need to find some nice rocks.










But I'm off to bed, almost 1am over here and I got work early in the AM :evil: Thanks for the help!


----------



## JouteiMike (Oct 7, 2006)

The current 4 Danios are looking healthy, haven't noticed too much pestering and chasing. Sprinkled some freeze dried brine shrimp on the top and it was a frenzy  

Still thinking about getting a few more.


----------

